# Daisy at the vet tonight.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Daisy hasn't bared teeth to me once and I was pulling fleas off her and squirting her with water for over one hour. Never seen so many fleas and I've rescued some ithcy and scratchies in my time. She was filthy dirty and has a bad infection in her ear. She has a bald patch under her chin - I have seen this a few times before when a shock collar is used and left on at a high voltage. Her teeth need a dental - she already had extractions which means that someone cared for her once. I took her for a walk and she was very happy to trot by my side...a little skittish but overcame it. She just wants peace, routine, respect and love. Not too much to ask.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh man, she is soooo aggressive! :thumbsup:

Daisy is gorgeous! I have no doubt she will find a loving forever home as soon as she is all better. She seems so sweet and gentle! 

Thank you so much for being her savior from that horrible place. You are incredible.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. I have been watching this story unfold... and i'm sooo glad and excited that it has a happy ending!:thumbsup: Thank you for all your help! Its hit home to watch how scared and gentle Daisy is when you were bathing her... my own little girl, kelsie is just like that... so its soo heart breaking to know what this poor little one has gone through... :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this....I'm bawling again, but this time it is tears of joy and gratitude to you for saving this dear--vicious--baby.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:thank you everyone so much for everything you guys did to hlep this preciouse girl :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks so sweet and lovely. Thank you so much for all your hard work in saving her. Poor baby has had it really rough. She looks like she will be one of the easier adoptable ones.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweet little thing I am so happy she's safe.


I couldn't help but google the name Daisy...and see that her name suits her perfectly.
'The flower symbolism associated with the daisy is purity, innocence, loyal love, beauty, patience and simplicity.'


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

A HUGE THANK YOU for everyone involved in saving this precious little girl. She is a real Cinderella! She looks wonderful after her 'spa' treatment.

You all are wonderful people to work so hard to save this baby you didn't even know, never once giving up. I wish I was closer to lend a helping hand. 

I'm inspired and decided to once again, donate some artwork to the AMA Rescue org for their Specialty Rescue Auction in the spring.

Many thanks you special people for helping this little girl - I'm sure her life is on the right track now and forever.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Its heartbreaking to know how many Daisy's are out there in shelters needing help. I'm so glad there's a happy ending for this one. 
Thanks for posting this and way to go to all those involved in helping this beautiful girl.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

She looks like such a sweet little girl....all but aggressive! I can't even begin to imagine what she was put through to have shown even some sign of aggression! Thank you so much for rescuing this little doll. I am so happy she is out of danger and in good hands. She will be easy to find a good home with that sweet little face and soft temperament. Bless you all for your hard work!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

great follow up, Daisy is a very speical little girl that have a lot of folks pulling for her! So glad the story has a happy ending. It will truly be a happy ending when she finds her forever home!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I have to go through all your post, but just watched your touching video of little Daisy!

Thank you for giving her a new and safe home! She looks very cute and is such a well behaved girl while bathing and brushing!

Whatever she had to went through, she's safe now, only that counts!

Anyway, tears were running over my face while watching the video, but those are tears of joy!

Thanks so much!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Daisy will never have to worry about anything ever again. She is in good hands now. She looks so gentle and loving (and scared, poor girl), and I'm sure will bring much joy to her new future mommy or daddy.

Thank you for helping Daisy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What a special video - and she looks like such a sweet girl. I'm going to say that her signs of 'aggression' were probably her trying to let some obnoxious kids know to back off. How horrible and by her owners saying she was aggressive, it almost signed her death warrent  

Thank you AMA rescue! I'm going to go make another donation, it is well deserved!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a wonderful story! Your video really made my day!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

smlcm said:


> ‪Sweet Daisy. Sun will shine. By Bronwyne Mirkovich.‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> Daisy hasn't bared teeth to me once and I was pulling fleas off her and squirting her with water for over one hour. Never seen so many fleas and I've rescued some ithcy and scratchies in my time. She was filthy dirty and has a bad infection in her ear. She has a bald patch under her chin - I have seen this a few times before when a shock collar is used and left on at a high voltage. Her teeth need a dental - she already had extractions which means that someone cared for her once. I took her for a walk and she was very happy to trot by my side...a little skittish but overcame it. She just wants peace, routine, respect and love. Not too much to ask.


I haven't cried this many happy tears in a long, long time! Thank you so much for the video, Earth Angel Bronwyne. Because of you, going to that hellish shelter and removing precious Daisy ... and, although she smelled so bad and was infested with fleas ... you were the one there to give her the first doses of physical touch and love. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

That cinderella story is da' bomb! Thank you for sharing it with us. ((kisses for that sweet baby girl))


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bron, I, too, was crying tears of joy. I'm sure that her shock collar also contributed to any behaviors that could be called aggression.

It is SO heartwarming to observe, once again, how rescue works. This is truly a miracle for this little girl, with so many people banding together for her. Can't wait to see more pictures of 'our' Daisy.

Thanks, Bron. You and our other rescue angels are such special and selfless people.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you Bron:wub:
big hugs to you and Daisy, she is such a cutie:wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Earth Angel i want to thank you for the Video ..When i saw you feeding Daisy and the way she was licking the food off your hand was priceless..It was hard for me to see the rest because i could not stop crying ..Happy tears...Thanks to all the Angels for saving this little girl.:wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

"I'm sure that her shock collar also contributed to any behaviors that could be called aggression."

I have seen this same shaped patch of hair loss on five rescues that I have fostered. One was my dog Mouse and she is still anxious about something being put around her neck. Her fear reactivity is through the roof. Electric shock collars are sadistic and they lead to fear aggressive reactivity in dogs. That is a fact. If you think that you can shock a dog into submission then you will end up with a dog that does not trust your hands because you were the one that put the torture device around their neck. They are barbaric and should be banned with tail docking and ear cropping.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

smlcm said:


> "I'm sure that her shock collar also contributed to any behaviors that could be called aggression."
> 
> I have seen this same shaped patch of hair loss on five rescues that I have fostered. One was my dog Mouse and she is still anxious about something being put around her neck. Her fear reactivity is through the roof. Electric shock collars are sadistic and they lead to fear aggressive reactivity in dogs. That is a fact. If you think that you can shock a dog into submission then you will end up with a dog that does not trust your hands because you were the one that put the torture device around their neck. They are barbaric and should be banned with tail docking and ear cropping.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:they should try it on there own necks first...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear heaven I just knew that baby was a sweetheart. The video is incredible to see the tranformation love can do.

From the deepest part of my heart, thank you dear Browyne and all of you amazing angels. The video truly captures a miracle in place!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

smlcm said:


> "I'm sure that her shock collar also contributed to any behaviors that could be called aggression."
> 
> I have seen this same shaped patch of hair loss on five rescues that I have fostered. One was my dog Mouse and she is still anxious about something being put around her neck. Her fear reactivity is through the roof. Electric shock collars are sadistic and they lead to fear aggressive reactivity in dogs. That is a fact. If you think that you can shock a dog into submission then you will end up with a dog that does not trust your hands because you were the one that put the torture device around their neck. They are barbaric and should be banned with tail docking and ear cropping.


I consider them to be cruel and unusual punishment and think shock collars should be banned and become illegal.

Sweet little Daisy -- I'm also crying tears of joy that she is now in safe hands. I'm going to make a donation to AMA Rescue in Daisy's name later this afternoon.

Praying that Daisy finds for furever home very soon.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am absolutely so touched by this story ......I'm sitting hear with tears of joy for that precious soul. Shame on those previous owners who gave her up and left her dirty with fleas. Her eyes looked so sad in the before pics in the shelter.

She is now saved and so beautiful thanks to the kindness of geniune good -hearted people. What a darling girl......she has a good and happy life ahead of her. She deserves the best. To the people who saved her.........: THANK YOU... YOU HAVE A HEART OF GOLD :heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

For all of you:
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Not only should shock collars be outlawed, but also those steel choker collars with the inverted steel spikes designed to dig into the poor animal's throat in an attempt to keep them from "pulling" so hard on a leash. Pisses me off to see the abyssmal level people will stoop to in an effort to avoid _training_ their dogs. Seems like folks want a "quick fix" instead of taking the time to teach a canine to be a good citizen. And clearly, some of these mechanisms bear a remarkable resemblance to medieval torture devices. Sick. Disturbing. Unconscionable.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I cried my eyes out seeing that video. So happy to see she's out of there and how close she came to be PTS....
We were all pulling so hard from near and far to rescue her.

If you need any donationss for rescue raffles,let me know!!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Daisy is such a sweet and lucky girl to have been given a second chance. Thank you all for evrything you did to save her. Can't wait to see more videos of her.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Tears of joy from seeing the video. Sweet Daisy no agressive bone in that sweet body. Thank you Bron for all you do.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - just got home from a very long day and flight back to NYC to see this video. Don't know whether I cried or smiled more. :wub::wub: Truly a miracle that Daisy was saved. She came so close. And just look at her. :smcry: She just asked for love and got a shock collar, fleas and matts. Thanks to everyone who was routing for her these past few days, both SM members, FB and rescues and big hugs to you Bron for being on the front line to save her life. :chili::chili: I can go to sleep happy tonight.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, YES, and YESSSSSS!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Bron you rock!!!

How long will she stay in quarantine? Will she be staying with you until she finds her forever home? Or has another foster been lined up?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Daisy doing? Poor thing must be so scared after all she's been through. :wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just read the most happy ending to Daisy's story. I remember seeing her picture on Facebook and just as I do when I see all those sweet babies who need rescue I got so choked up. I just read thru the threads and watched her video. Tears of happiness are rolling down my face. How could anyone just throw away such a gentle soul? She is going to finally get the love she so deserves. Deb....thank you bringing her into your home. Hugs and a huge round of applause to all those who helped in saving beautiful Daisy's life.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you for sharing the video. I was stunned at the lack of Daisy's care. You and Deb and all the other countless individuals in rescue are angels. 

What I'm finding very troubling is....that just last night I was on the Shih Tzu board. I was trying to help a gal that just rescued a Shih Tzu. The photos she shared were much like Daisy. The Tzu is loaded with fleas and matted fur and very thin. I just couldn't believe that this is how her dog came from a shelter?! I'm not sure which region of the USA she resides in. What is going on with these shelters???


----------

